

High Res PSD's layered mobile device photos - philliphaydon
https://prenticemathew.com/downloads.html

======
alialkhatib
I'm not sure what the budget for most mobile app startups is, so I'm not sure
if it'd be more reasonable for a startup to find some friend with a DSLR to
take some shots for lunch or coffee (essentially getting something 80% as good
as these, without the extra features of layers etc for approximately 10% of
your asking rate). These freebies certainly look like they're high quality,
though, and that's a start.

Something that strikes me as way more important is that transforming a
screenshot so that it looks natural in the hand of the model is probably the
most valuable thing you can offer here. This means giving it some perspective
(skew, rotate, etc...), right? Automating that for each image by providing a
macro or something would really make these images more valuable in my opinion.
Even text instruction rather than a script would be useful.

I don't have Photoshop, and maybe Pixelmator is ignoring scripts such as these
since it doesn't understand them, so I may be giving you advice you already
know. If not, consider figuring out a way to package that, because that'd
certainly make these images more useful (perhaps even worth more than $70,
although I really have no context for stock photo value).

